# PE Resume



## wongdaisiu (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi All:

Just wanted some thoughts on having a PE and the resume. I've noticed that some people put "PE" or a variation of it following their name (e.g. wongdaisiu, PE).

Somehow I feel that I need to put "Licensed Professional Engineer, IL" somewhere in the body of the resume. All this seems a little bit redundant, and hence I am thinking about chucking the PE after my name.

Any guidance will be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## picusld (Jun 21, 2011)

wongdaisiu said:


> Hi All:
> Just wanted some thoughts on having a PE and the resume. I've noticed that some people put "PE" or a variation of it following their name (e.g. wongdaisiu, PE).
> 
> Somehow I feel that I need to put "Licensed Professional Engineer, IL" somewhere in the body of the resume. All this seems a little bit redundant, and hence I am thinking about chucking the PE after my name.
> ...


IMHO, if you are going to work at a place where the PE will have any value, the person looking at the resume will know what it means.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 21, 2011)

I actually just updated my resume with this. I put "PE" after my name at the very top of my resume. On page two I created a brief separate section entitled "PROFESSIONAL REGISTRATION" and indicated there "Professional Engineer, State of XX, 20XX". Also agree with picusld as well. Any company that places value on having a PE will certainly know what it means.


----------



## wongdaisiu (Jun 21, 2011)

Sorry...my question was putting it in two places, would it be redundant? I was assuming that whoever was looking at the resume would know what PE means.



knight1fox3 said:


> I actually just updated my resume with this. I put "PE" after my name at the very top of my resume. On page two I created a brief separate section entitled "PROFESSIONAL REGISTRATION" and indicated there "Professional Engineer, State of XX, 20XX". Also agree with picusld as well. Any company that places value on having a PE will certainly know what it means.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 21, 2011)

no because the second time it should be the explaination...state and # info


----------

